# Betta's, There Gone



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

All Of My Betta Fish Died Over Spring Break, Except Dragon Who Died Days After, I Sometimes Wonder Why Do People Die, And then i Stop And Say;
Life Goes on That Way.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Very sorry for your loss. Sounds pretty hefty seeing that it was all of them... my condolences to you.


----------



## sundstrom (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh wow that's really sad I'm so so sorry for your loss. Actually that peculiar in a way. Hmmm


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

i know... im trying to figure it out, i was only gone like 5 days and i fed them RIGHT before i left, and cause they can go up to 7 days without food..... but my brother's fish survived even thought he doesn't feed it........... (i do though)


----------



## Blazer23 (Apr 21, 2011)

Maybe it is because of overfeeding you cant give them food all at once. You have to wait for them to stop eating and then feed him the rest. They will keep eating, they wont know.


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

No i never overfeed them, i know how to maintain that, it HAS to be something else.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry  I know what it feels like to have them go in numbers.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

how big where their aquariums, could it be from not getting a water change?


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

No, I changed it a couple days before we left, i made sure everything was alright, and it was.


----------

